# New Zealand Coastal ships



## oleary1

Can anyone here tell me why I cannot find any coasters from my country. I see ships from other countries but none from New Zealand. It is very disappointing.


----------



## Samsette

Should we ever be lucky enough to see ALL of our old Gallery again, I think you will be very happy at seeing the many pictures and comments of those distinctive Kiwi coasters. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## spongebob

oleary1 said:


> Can anyone here tell me why I cannot find any coasters from my country. I see ships from other countries but none from New Zealand. It is very disappointing.


Believe us , they are there in the gallery but you need great patience while this site is repaired

Bob


----------



## k1w1bob

As a model maker (NZ Marine) I have amassed a lot of written articles over the years, but you are quite correct there isn't a lot of written history which is a shame as we relied on coastal shipping so much.


----------



## spongebob

Yes Bob , the NZ coastal shipping was very active while I was at sea in the 1950's . The Northern steam ship co, the Anchor line , the Holm shipping Co , the Wilson cement Carriers and others were busy up and down the coast .
There are a few records worth seeking , one is "The servants of the North" ,a history of the Northern Steamship Co . by Cliff Furness .
I have a copy borrowed years ago from my son, and it is full of historical account and photographs , some showing tidal and river berths that are now well gone due to erosion and silting.

Bob


----------



## Snapperdownunder

*NZ coasters*



oleary1 said:


> Can anyone here tell me why I cannot find any coasters from my country. I see ships from other countries but none from New Zealand. It is very disappointing.


http://www.nzcoastalshipping.com/index.html


----------



## spongebob

Thanks for that SDU, a good reference for a rainy day

Bob


----------



## raybnz

As a kid I spent hours on the Wellington Wharves watching the NZ Coaster coming and going. Nearly over night a lot were laid up with entry of the Aramoana coming into service. 
Now going about the countryside it is quite something to see where these little ships traded to and from.


----------



## oleary1

Thankyou Guys


----------



## Bill Morrison

spongebob said:


> Yes Bob , the NZ coastal shipping was very active while I was at sea in the 1950's . The Northern steam ship co, the Anchor line , the Holm shipping Co , the Wilson cement Carriers and others were busy up and down the coast .
> There are a few records worth seeking , one is "The servants of the North" ,a history of the Northern Steamship Co . by Cliff Furness .
> I have a copy borrowed years ago from my son, and it is full of historical account and photographs , some showing tidal and river berths that are now well gone due to erosion and silting.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob and the others on this thread. While browsing your comments on N.Z. coastal shipping. I remembered my good old shipmate and friend of nearly fifty years sent me a DVD on the subject.
Prime TV - New Zealand Season.
Making N.Z. - Shipping 
I think around 2014. I had a view of it last night to refresh my memory, great stuff and #7 Raybnz was correct the Aramoana was the start of the down fall of coastal shipping but all is not lost.
Bill


----------



## spongebob

These photos of the NZ coasters take me back to 1959 when the modern little coaster "Holmglen" was lost off the Timaru coast during a storm . All 15 crew members were lost and the exact cause of the sinking was never established.
Coincidently my ship , the USSCo's MV Kaitoa , was steaming from Melbourne with a full cargo of Riverland oranges for the NZ market and we took a course South about through Foveaux Strait to discharge cargo at Lyttelton, Wellington and then Auckland 
We were steaming up the South Island coast into head seas and nearing Lyttelton when the distress signal came in from Holmglen and we were directed to go about and head for Holmglen's reported or expected position but on becoming almost abeam of the heavy seas we rolled heavily and the captain decided to return to our original course for the ship's safety . Although we had a fairly secure cargo of cased oranges the big roll had caused the crates to slump to one side to create a list that took most of our available ballast tanks to correct.
We were told to resume our northerly course towards Banks Peninsular.
I learned Afterwards that the usual Mate of the Holmglen failed to rejoin the ship due to disrupted air travel and a replacement officer took his place.
He was my namesake , Bob Jenkins, I never got to meet him but I wish I had.

Bob


----------



## vectiscol

A poignant but fascinating story.


----------



## oleary1

I am happy to say that I have now found that the coasters page is working just fine for me. Thanks to everyone who helped to sort it out for me..


----------

